# peep sight vs scope size



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

Idk if I should b giving any suggestions, but I always try to set mine up to look like the scope and peep are the same size at full draw. That way if u see light on any side of your scope then u know your a little off center. Only exception is if I'm hunting. Then I use as big as possible for low light.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I would recommend getting a Specialty Archery aperture/peep kit. They come in three differnt sets (small, medium, large) with 3 different size apertures each, then you can find out what fits you best:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/spe...ture-kit-medium-3-64-1-16-3-32-apertures.html


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, just get the 3/16 pro hooded peep and the 5 piece aperature kit and you are good to go. Do not get the 1/4 inch one because it is as big as a football.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Does your sight move in and out as in a Sure-Loc ,Axcel or CBE. You may adjust your sight bar in and out until you find the picture that you're looking for.


----------



## Strongshot (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Think i'll go with the "Specialty Super Peep Pro Series 45 Degree Hooded Peep" and "Specialty Super Peep Aperture Kit (Five Apertures)" I do have a sure lock but its all the way out and the peep is still too small. My ata is 41 5/8" . That should be the 45 degree peep.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

If you email me your address I will email you an article I copied out of Field and Stream that would be a big help to you. It is only one page. [email protected]


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't like to change my peep sight to match the scope. I change the peep to get the best view of the target and pin.
Smaller peep makes for better focus.
You can add a border ring to your scope housing to make it match your peep.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I like to center peep on target not on scope housing . This works the best for me


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

redman said:


> I like to center peep on target not on scope housing . This works the best for me


I do the same. Not something I learned to do, just sort of naturally fell into this method.


----------



## 1whiz (Sep 24, 2006)

You should never drill out a peep reason it is shaped like a shutter thin at the hole thicker on the outside.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Last chance archery has I video thing a week from griv about this.


----------

